# Dear God, can someone explain BW Management are stupid season??



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

*Can someone explain BW Management are stupid season??*

Looks like cant hunt general gun till the 21? Till Feb 12th? Then end of feb till Mar.2nd is premative?

Unless you have a quota?

Side note, what advantage does this give to some one with a quota and why the hell do they have a quota? Especially if they are free to receive and free to apply for???


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not God, but I think it is to reduce the number of hunters on site at the very popular beginning of the season and last few days also. Sorry to hear you don't have one Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If you have one remember it is also good at the end of the season. I had one once and threw it away and ended up with a fine on the last day of the season. Thank you officer Murphy!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a lease in Bama for my boys. Its my rule and I could easily slip in behind the plots and jack up a tree on the river and kill more than would fit in my freezer or on the wall. I enjoy the challenge of sitting public land and seeing what is out there. I have not checked i to public land in Bama, bit dang surely its not as botched up as management area in Fl? Who manages these places anyway. A blind fella pointing out dates and areas???


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

God was the wrong context, I tried to change it but didnt work


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> God was the wrong context, I tried to change it but didnt work


haha. I'm sure he feels your frustration

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I dont remember, are they still transferable?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Permit, Stamp and License Requirements - Quota permit (if hunting November*28*through December*1, December*21-29*or January*27*through February*12)

You only need the quota dec 21-29 and the jan 27 - feb 12. So you have from dec 30 - jan 26 to hunt without a quita for general gun.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> I dont remember, are they still transferable?


Nope they're not transferable


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jaster said:


> Looks like cant hunt general gun till the 21? Till Feb 12th? Then end of feb till Mar.2nd is premative?
> 
> Unless you have a quota?
> 
> Side note, what advantage does this give to some one with a quota and why the hell do they have a quota? Especially if they are free to receive and free to apply for???


 Not to hijack your thread, but;


Why can't you kill does during doe season?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but;
> 
> 
> Why can't you kill does during doe season?



No doe days on management land.

The FWC makes the seasons and rules and they're far more liberal as far as bag limits and season dates than just about any other state in the nation. 

It's pretty awesome to hear/see people complain about the size and quality of deer while other people complain about how limited their opportunities are. Can't please them all.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If management would allow doe harvesting and go to a 3 pt on one side rule, our deer would grow I am sure. I am not complaining about how often you can hunt, rather complaining as to why they cant put it in plain English. And why do a quota hunt. Open the season and go!!! Quota for families and kids are awesome but the rest is hogwash!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I see the quota section for Thanksgiving weekend now. Never noticed it before. So I sat an all dayer as did 3 others and when we were checked, he asked for lic. Never said anything about a quota. Oh well, guess we got away with it.

I will just spend my $300 on Lic again next year and fi d another little tract of land. Dang the dates are silly down here. I cant eat horns anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

jaster said:


> If management would allow doe harvesting and go to a 3 pt on one side rule, our deer would grow I am sure. I am not complaining about how often you can hunt, rather complaining as to why they cant put it in plain English. And why do a quota hunt. Open the season and go!!! Quota for families and kids are awesome but the rest is hogwash!!!


 i agree raising the antler restriction would grow our deer much better and opening some kind of doe days would increase oppertunity to harvest some meat and ease the tension from the bigger antler restrictions but i do understand the quota periods without quota opening week BW would be a mad house..........they could make the periods a little simpler on us though this open for 4 days then closed a week n open 3 more days then closed a week is a little rediculous


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get the antler wish next year but no doe days on public land. 

If you send 2,000 people in the woods for a week and tell them they can kill does, you won't have a doe left by day 4. It would be a massacre. 

Can't help you with the dates. They're not that bad if you read thoroughly and the on/off parts of gun make a little sense if you look at holidays and all.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was in SC, I loved the hunting season there. Deer season opened up. That's it. It opened and closed. No closed dates in the middle. No weapon seasons. You could choose your weapon of choice and go at it. No need to check to see if this week is bow, ML, gun etc...etc... You knew you were good no matter your weapon. We got 4 doe tags to use all season and about half the Saturdays during the season were also doe days where you didn't have to use a tag. The doe tags were $5 a piece and you could buy 2 or 4. And this was for both private and public lands. No difference there either where I live in SC in the coastal southern zone. 

I loved it. These days here in FL they try to make it as complicated as possible.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you think they had to make it simple so the Carolina folks could understand it?
That's a joke

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

those same 2000 people are here all season and allowed to shoot 2 bucks a day but theres still bucks......do you really think letting them shoot does for one weekend or giving out a couple tags with quotas would decimate the doe population ??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> those same 2000 people are here all season and allowed to shoot 2 bucks a day but theres still bucks......do you really think letting them shoot does for one weekend or giving out a couple tags with quotas would decimate the doe population ??



Pretty much, yeah. Does are what you see. You don't see as many bucks therefore less bucks get shot.

Tags would be different and probably more likely than just open season on does. 

Two bucks a day is a bad idea in my opinion. Once people get adjusted to the antler rules, I'd like to see a cap on total number of deer taken. How do you police that? I don't know. But a cap would help.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

and you dont see bucks cause they get shot soon as they get a 5" horn by hunters looking for legal meat if those same hunters could shoot a couple does more of those little bucks would walk then we would get a better buck:doe ratio just my .02


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Alabama has a 3 buck limit. Its a simple sheet you fill out when you harvest one. I thi k it is a good and bad idea. My kids, x2 have to claim there deer on my lic. Hence another reason I only let them hunt it. Sending my wife to get here hunters safety next year so we can harvest 6 instead of 3 bucks. However we can kill a doe a day, so I am not to worried about only 3 bucks a year. We as a family consume 8-10 deer over the course of a year. Thats with buying choice meats also, steaks, pork, so on.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Also if you fail to fill out the buck tags on your Alabama License its a $250-$400 fine. I know by experience.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

jaster said:


> Alabama has a 3 buck limit. Its a simple sheet you fill out when you harvest one. I thi k it is a good and bad idea. My kids, x2 have to claim there deer on my lic. Hence another reason I only let them hunt it. Sending my wife to get here hunters safety next year so we can harvest 6 instead of 3 bucks. However we can kill a doe a day, so I am not to worried about only 3 bucks a year. We as a family consume 8-10 deer over the course of a year. Thats with buying choice meats also, steaks, pork, so on.


 seems like something like this would work well for us minus the doe per day i doubt BW could support a harvest like that with all the hunters we have here maybe 3 doe tags per quota that would be 6 deer per year and thats not too bad if you ask me................it might be slow going for the first year r 2 but it wouldnt take long for the headhunters to see more horns and the meat hunters to be filling there freezers everyone would be happy happy happy :thumbup:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Also if you fail to fill out the buck tags on your Alabama License its a $250-$400 fine. I know by experience.


 and that would be a good deterrent for the rule breakers


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

jaster said:


> Looks like cant hunt general gun till the 21? Till Feb 12th? Then end of feb till Mar.2nd is premative?
> 
> Unless you have a quota?
> 
> Side note, what advantage does this give to some one with a quota and why the hell do they have a quota? Especially if they are free to receive and free to apply for???


Is this your first year hunting BW? Blackwater split the season a few years back to still include the thanksgiving weekend and also give us the opportunity to hunt more of the rut due to how late the rut is in our area. It has always been first and last few weeks quota. There are only a limited number per area but easy to apply for online. You can apply with last years license once they are being issued. Everyone with a quota also has guest quota so you could hunt with someone that has a quota .love the doe days on BW idea! Good luck


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> and that would be a good deterrent for the rule breakers


Yeah but it sucks if you don't carry a pen. Thanks Kipp.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yall have something like 33 days to kill does in the beginning of the season. (i didn't get not one btw)


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Yeah but it sucks if you don't carry a pen. Thanks Kipp.


 yessir that would suck


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

FYI Bama has nearly 85 thousand acres of WMA land, and rules are less restrictive. Ya'll come on up and hunt! I don't hunt them anymore but back in the day there were some monsters killed there. The one at Prairie Creek near Selma is great river bottom land and is thick with deer. Spend cash in Alabama ... please.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> Two bucks a day is a bad idea in my opinion. Once people get adjusted to the antler rules, I'd like to see a cap on total number of deer taken. How do you police that? I don't know. But a cap would help.


I agree. How would they police it? The same way the Hwy Patrol polices speed limits and traffic laws. For every one you catch breaking the law another ten are probably not getting caught but that is no reason to not have a law. The state is considering bag limits in the future but right now they felt the proper approach would be to address the harvest regulations/restrictions because while policing antler restrictions is a challenge the ability to monitor bag limits is even a greater challenge. At least with antler restrictions if a warden stops a hunter with a deer either the deer is legal or it is not...a decision made on the spot. The idea is to make a law which allows people to utilize a resource while at the same time not stressing the resource all the while with the belief that the vast majority of hunters are law abiding citizens with only the lunatic fringe willing to break the law come hell or highwater. The latter is the group that they will eventually find and hammer with a citation and rightfully so!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

physical 1 time use tags that go in the leg if you have it tagged its legal if you dont its not...charge poeple the cost of the tags (couldnt possibly be more than a buck r two a piece) to cover costs


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have hunted Thanksgiving weekend in BW for a few years, guess I never caught the quota part. Thats been opening weekend since I killed my first deer behind dogs 22 yrs ago. Thats the way I always remembered and never really payed attention to the quota part. I honestly didnt know. Now I know I will only be wasting time in BW durring archery and the last week of the season with the ML......... assuming I read it right and no quota needed to hunt the last week in Feb. With premative?????


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Feb. 20th. Through Mar. 2 archery and muzzle loader no quota needed unless in field trial are? Is that correct?

Biggest deer I have seen in BW was last year during that week!!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

u read it right no quota for late bow/muzz


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish our voices made a difference, we all have some good points and ideas!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah id be nice wouldnt it the fwc big dogs need to read a couple of these threads


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaster said:


> Feb. 20th. Through Mar. 2 archery and muzzle loader no quota needed unless in field trial are? Is that correct?
> 
> Biggest deer I have seen in BW was last year during that week!!!


Bet he had his nose on a does tail too huh? Love hunting the month of feb. If you need a quota jaster I may be able to get another print out of my quota and you can use the guest quota seein how we hunt around the same areas any how.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> yeah id be nice wouldnt it the fwc big dogs need to read a couple of these threads



They do. You'd be surprised. 


As far as our voices being heard, they are heard and you've all had opportunities to provide input.

The recent Deer Management Unit stuff was open to the public and the public also was invited to be part of an advisory council.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

skullmount1988 said:


> Bet he had his nose on a does tail too huh? Love hunting the month of feb. If you need a quota jaster I may be able to get another print out of my quota and you can use the guest quota seein how we hunt around the same areas any how.


 GP :beer:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> They do. You'd be surprised.
> 
> 
> As far as our voices being heard, they are heard and you've all had opportunities to provide input.
> ...


thanks Josie too bad we never heard about it till now :thumbdown:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> thanks Josie too bad we never heard about it till now :thumbdown:



HOW???? It was all over the place! TV, papers, interwebs.


If you're interested in making changes in a certain area, you have to pay attention and keep your ears and eyes open. They're not going to just walk up to you and ask if these changes are OK with you, you've got to tune in.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Joe I wanted to attend the meeting in Pcola first of the year but had sick boys in the horse pistol.

The buck I had bust in on me was running of a spike that was on his womans heels. The spike busted out with a doe behind me and just as I turned around I saw a rack well outside the ears running away from me right behind his girl!!!

Skull, this was on the other side of BW, but I do thankya for the offer. I only sit BW when I have just an afternoon or day to go. Anytime I have a weekend or planned time off, I take my boys to the lease. Daddy's time to hunt is bow and after Bama closes. However, my son got a crossbow for Christmas last year and is almost able to cock it. He is gonna be learning to climb a climber this year. We gonna be taggin up on does in BW next year I hope!!!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

couldnt tell ya how can only tell ya that i heard nothing of it..........


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> couldnt tell ya how can only tell ya that i heard nothing of it..........



Try harder then.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Try harder then.


 joe do you come on here purely to be a dick or do you have an alternate agenda seems like everytime i post anything there you are with something to say..............whats the deal


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

get slick out the mouth when someone adressess you crooked otherwise keep it to yourself


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

jaster said:


> Alabama has a 3 buck limit. Its a simple sheet you fill out when you harvest one. I thi k it is a good and bad idea. My kids, x2 have to claim there deer on my lic. Hence another reason I only let them hunt it. Sending my wife to get here hunters safety next year so we can harvest 6 instead of 3 bucks. However we can kill a doe a day, so I am not to worried about only 3 bucks a year. We as a family consume 8-10 deer over the course of a year. Thats with buying choice meats also, steaks, pork, so on.


 Jaster, your kids deer, or anybody elses, do not go against your buck harvest. Each one of you can take 3. You can print them out a "license" from the Ala. website. Most people dont do it, but its available. No cost. Once they turn 16, thats a different story.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

???? REALLY??

I need to read into that?? Heck I could have smoked a few I would be proud to put on the board last year, but that was mostly hoping my boys would get em.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> joe do you come on here purely to be a dick or do you have an alternate agenda seems like everytime i post anything there you are with something to say..............whats the deal



You're awfully cranky. Yep, 5,500 posts. All of them being an asshole and all about you. 

Try harder - as in you have to pay attention. You have to look for information. It won't be handed to you.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> You're awfully cranky. Yep, 5,500 posts. All of them being an asshole and all about you.
> 
> Try harder - as in you have to pay attention. You have to look for information. It won't be handed to you.


 negative im a generally happy guy and i dont believe all your posts are negative ive just noticed that every thread i get on joez pops up and has something slick to say......just an observation ive made


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This would make two that I can think of. Man drives being the other and you misunderstood what I said there and it was explained as such. 

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

10-4 you to bud


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> They do. You'd be surprised.
> 
> 
> As far as our voices being heard, they are heard and you've all had opportunities to provide input.
> ...


Yes you are correct. They monitor the forums but due to their position they are not allowed to be a part of the conversation. I was a member of the TAG that helped in the developmental stages of the new proposals that were recently passed and will be up for a final vote in spring of 2014. When the proposals were released sometime in October and during the public input phase prior to the initial vote in November, I received an email from one of the biologists asking me to post a thread with information regarding the prosposals, surveys, and other means by which hunters could learn about the background discussions leading up to the proposals and opportunities for Florida hunters to provide their input prior to the vote. One of the reasons state biologists do not get into these conversations is because it could be perceived as a "conflict of interest" especially by those who possibly are not in favor of the changes being proposed. In his words....he referred to the conversations on the proposals as "really good dialog". However, the opinions needed to be conveyed through the proper channels such as emails and more particularly the surveys provided in the links via the FWC web page for deer management in FL, in order for them to be used in an effective manner at the commission meeting.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Yes you are correct. They monitor the forums but due to their position they are not allowed to be a part of the conversation. I was a member of the TAG that helped in the developmental stages of the new proposals that were recently passed and will be up for a final vote in spring of 2014. When the proposals were released sometime in October and during the public input phase prior to the initial vote in November, I received an email from one of the biologists asking me to post a thread with information regarding the prosposals, surveys, and other means by which hunters could learn about the background discussions leading up to the proposals and opportunities for Florida hunters to provide their input prior to the vote. One of the reasons state biologists do not get into these conversations is because it could be perceived as a "conflict of interest" especially by those who possibly are not in favor of the changes being proposed. In his words....he referred to the conversations on the proposals as "really good dialog". However, the opinions needed to be conveyed through the proper channels such as emails and more particularly the surveys provided in the links via the FWC web page for deer management in FL, in order for them to be used in an effective manner at the commission meeting.


What a bunch of rambling BS.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahahaha, I wasnt gonna say it but????


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> What a bunch of rambling BS.....


To the foolish it is....nothing more....nothing less!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Without being rude.... thats as confusing as the damn season dates and quota dates


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It made perfect sense to me. Could've used a few paragraph breaks but ...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So wait...is Mr Tuckey a spy?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> So wait...is Mr Tuckey a spy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Well he's not anymore.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*I'm with you.*



jaster said:


> Looks like cant hunt general gun till the 21? Till Feb 12th? Then end of feb till Mar.2nd is premative?
> 
> Unless you have a quota?
> 
> Side note, what advantage does this give to some one with a quota and why the hell do they have a quota? Especially if they are free to receive and free to apply for???


 
I don't like paying the high prices in Alabama but I would rather do that than have to try and keep up with all the bureaucratic crap in Florida. I feel your pain.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

jaster said:


> Joe I wanted to attend the meeting in Pcola first of the year but had sick boys in the horse pistol.
> 
> The buck I had bust in on me was running of a spike that was on his womans heels. The spike busted out with a doe behind me and just as I turned around I saw a rack well outside the ears running away from me right behind his girl!!!
> 
> Skull, this was on the other side of BW, but I do thankya for the offer. I only sit BW when I have just an afternoon or day to go. Anytime I have a weekend or planned time off, I take my boys to the lease. Daddy's time to hunt is bow and after Bama closes. However, my son got a crossbow for Christmas last year and is almost able to cock it. He is gonna be learning to climb a climber this year. We gonna be taggin up on does in BW next year I hope!!!!


Check the regulations on the crossbow. BW doesn't allow crossbow during bow season.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

111


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

gastonfish said:


> Check the regulations on the crossbow. BW doesn't allow crossbow during bow season.


Only way it is allowed is with a disability permit.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Both my boys are terminally ill. And disability permit is a givin


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> So wait...is Mr Tuckey a spy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Not sure but I think he's from up north somewhere.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> joe do you come on here purely to be a dick or do you have an alternate agenda seems like everytime i post anything there you are with something to say..............whats the deal


 I really don't know joe, only met him one time. However, he is like my 84 year old mother, just says what we are all thinking.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> I really don't know joe, only met him one time. However, he is like my 84 year old mother, just says what we are all thinking.


and that would be ?? i have an opinion on a subject i dont need someone to tell me how i missed my chance to speak it and how i should have tried harder to find out when public meeting dates are instead of busting my balls for not watching the news why not try being proactive and using your vast knowledge to inform me of the next meeting date so i can go express my views.............I dont expect any handouts but its just as easy to help inform someone as it is to critize someone if you choose the ladder than to me that qualifies you as a dick


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> and that would be ?? i have an opinion on a subject i dont need someone to tell me how i missed my chance to speak it and how i should have tried harder to find out when public meeting dates are instead of busting my balls for not watching the news why not try being proactive and using your vast knowledge to inform me of the next meeting date so i can go express my views.............I dont expect any handouts but its just as easy to help inform someone as it is to critize someone if you choose the ladder than to me that qualifies you as a dick



Jesus. What a swell guy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I really don't know joe, only met him one time. However, he is like my 84 year old mother, just says what we are all thinking.



Thanks, 09. 

I don't hold back and I don't really have it in me to sugar coat much. If speaking what's on my mind is the worst thing anyone can say about me, I'm pretty OK with that.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Thanks, 09.
> 
> I don't hold back and I don't really have it in me to sugar coat much. If speaking what's on my mind is the worst thing anyone can say about me, I'm pretty OK with that.


 It was meant as a compliment, you have a reputation of telling it like it is.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Thanks, 09.
> 
> I don't hold back and I don't really have it in me to sugar coat much. If speaking what's on my mind is the worst thing anyone can say about me, I'm pretty OK with that.


 X2 on that


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Jesus. What a swell guy.


hey i try what else can you do


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> It was meant as a compliment, you have a reputation of telling it like it is.



I took as one, thank you. I like it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> hey i try what else can you do



Like I said, try harder. :whistling:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Like I said, try harder. :whistling:


 lmao i should have seen that comin.........


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, it was too easy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ can be obnoxious, drinks alot of strange beers, is from Cheecago, can step on some toes and has a very limited brain to mouth filter. Proud to call him a friend... LOL


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

^^^ True story.
Thanks Fester.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> lmao i should have seen that comin.........


Can't throw a softball and not expect it to get hit out of the park on here.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> JoeZ can be obnoxious, drinks alot of strange beers, is from Cheecago, can step on some toes and has a very limited brain to mouth filter. Proud to call him a friend... LOL


 ahh chicago suddenly everything makes a little more sense lol


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> Can't throw a softball and not expect it to get hit out of the park on here.


 you right i pretty much walked into that one


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> ahh chicago suddenly everything makes a little more sense lol



Eh, I was there 18 years. Been down here 19. I can still break your knee caps though.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Eh, I was there 18 years. Been down here 19. I can still break your knee caps though.


 alright gangster settle down !!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> What a bunch of rambling BS.....


Aww Delta Dooler....the truth detector...how laugable!!! The great thing about forums is you can choose to believe what someone says or in your case you can just be wrong. 

Feel free to view the reports on the FWC website regarding the results of the TAG committee. You will find a list of members that were a part of the process...my name, Nathan Stukey, is on the list as being a member and I contributed information as a hunter on private land (small acreage).

As for the email from the Assistant Deer Program Coordinator, I could always post the email but you still would not believe it as true. 

I'm out!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> So wait...is Mr Tuckey a spy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 Not a spy...just a concerned hunter/citizen...who got involved in the process.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> Not sure but I think he's from up north somewhere.


 What? Up north? Born and raised in Panama City....lived just a few years in Starkville, MS. Is that considered north? You people are incredible.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nate... You already addressed that stuff on page 6 of this thread two months ago...:huh: I thought we were all friends again?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Nate... You already addressed that stuff on page 6 of this thread two months ago...:huh: I thought we were all friends again?


I hate all y'all. And y'all are ugly. :thumbup:


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Nate... You already addressed that stuff on page 6 of this thread two months ago...:huh: I thought we were all friends again?


Aww...I was just checking out my old posts and I didn't recall addressing the issue. 

That thread really ticked me off....you know those keyboard cowboys.

I don't always catch up on the updated posts. 

It's all cool......

now back to my Bay County trailer and meth stash.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

nastukey said:


> now back to my Bay County trailer and meth stash.


Save me a hit...


----------

